# MS Office Cutting words in half



## dedandced76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

When I create word files using Microsoft Office 2007, I've never had any problem until recently, and now a couple of my clients say the words on the right hand side of the page are being cut in half ie the first few letters appear on the end of one line and the next few letters on the new line at the begining, but it's inconsistent.

I can't recreate the error at all, and the only thing that seems to solve it is if I cut and paste everyrthing as unformatted text, but that means I have to redo all my formatting. It seems to be pot luck which files it happens to. I can't recreate the error at all.

Does anyone have a good idea where I could start to try and figure this out?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It sounds like it's just wrap-
ing the text, kind of like I'm do-
ing here. Is that the problem?


----------



## dedandced76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for your response.

Well the problem is that it's not happening on my computer, and they say that changing their settings doesn't resolve the problem. I notice they also say that they are unable to change any of the formatting at all (including font sizes etc), but my clients aren't always computer literate. 

I guess it could be doing wrapping the text for some reason, any idea why? They say it only happens with my documents.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a trouble shooting document here How to troubleshoot damaged documents in Word 2007 and in Word 2010
and many more here Troubleshooting resources for the 2007 Office system blue text are links to a new page


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Try Joe's suggestions. What version of Word are your clients using. Also, make sure they've Enabled Editing after opening your document.


----------

